# what do you look for when buying protein powder?



## dsc123 (Oct 18, 2010)

pretty much as the title says just wondering what you guys look for when you buy your protein powder?


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 18, 2010)

Calories and protein per serving, to calculate the purity.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 18, 2010)

is that all the information needed to bother looking at?


----------



## MDR (Oct 18, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> pretty much as the title says just wondering what you guys look for when you buy your protein powder?




I'm hooked on Optimum Nutrition because of all the flavors.  I want something without a lot of sugar, or calories in general.  100% Whey.  Most have Glutamine and BCAA's.  The ON I take has 24g of protein with next to no fat or sodium, and only 3 carbs per serving.  Only 120 calories per serving.  Just don't want a lot of extra stuff you don't need.  Most of the better brands are pretty close.  Also, I like to use a shaker, so it's good to have something that mixes easily.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 18, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> is that all the information needed to bother looking at?



That's all I look at. I don't buy concentrates because the purity sucks. So I end up buying isolate, purity is great, price sucks. Always some trade off.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 18, 2010)

MDR said:


> I'm hooked on Optimum Nutrition because of all the flavors.  I want something without a lot of sugar, or calories in general.  100% Whey.  Most have Glutamine and BCAA's.  The ON I take has 24g of protein with next to no fat or sodium, and only 3 carbs per serving.  Only 120 calories per serving.  Just don't want a lot of extra stuff you don't need.  Most of the better brands are pretty close.  Also, I like to use a shaker, so it's good to have something that mixes easily.



See i would have a problem with this protein. 120 calories per serving 108 calories from protein&carbs where did the other 12 calories come from? I'm probably just anal about these things


----------



## Arra (Oct 18, 2010)

I use Dymatize's Elite Whey Protein Isolate. Even though it uses artificial sweeteners, it at least has a great taste and zero sugar.

I base the most of my judgement on reviews by others. I don't care if it's pure, if it tastes like crap I'd rather not have it.


----------



## MDR (Oct 18, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> See i would have a problem with this protein. 120 calories per serving 108 calories from protein&carbs where did the other 12 calories come from? I'm probably just anal about these things



I know that extra 12 calories could really come back to bite me in the ass. 1 gram of sugar and 1 gram of fat.  Seems like they coulda just gone for zero.  Does one gram really make that much of a difference in flavor? Seriously though, I know what you mean about Isolates being spendy.  I love the internet.  Lotsa good deals out there.  Can usually find this particular brand for 40 bucks for five lbs.


----------



## Marat (Oct 18, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> See i would have a problem with this protein. 120 calories per serving 108 calories from protein&carbs where did the other 12 calories come from? I'm probably just anal about these things



The FDA permits rounding the number of total calories. 

ON 100% Whey Gold Standard has 1g fat, 24g protein, 3 gram carbs. That's 117 calories and is rounded to 120. 

Here is the FDA Food Labeling Guide.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 18, 2010)

Marat said:


> The FDA permits rounding the number of total calories.
> 
> ON 100% Whey Gold Standard has 1g fat, 24g protein, 3 gram carbs. That's 117 calories and is rounded to 120.
> 
> Here is the FDA Food Labeling Guide.



I didn't know it had the gram of fat, never looked at the ingredients. Why would you round in the first place? The isolate I buy has zero carbs&fat, and all the calories come from the protein. Could that be rounded somehow?


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 18, 2010)

MDR said:


> I know that extra 12 calories could really come back to bite me in the ass. 1 gram of sugar and 1 gram of fat.  Seems like they coulda just gone for zero.  Does one gram really make that much of a difference in flavor? Seriously though, I know what you mean about Isolates being spendy.  I love the internet.  Lotsa good deals out there.  Can usually find this particular brand for 40 bucks for five lbs.



Very pricey, and 40 bucks for five lbs is a good deal. I pay 76 bucks for 7.5lbs.


----------



## MDR (Oct 18, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I didn't know it had the gram of fat, never looked at the ingredients. Why would you round in the first place? The isolate I buy has zero carbs&fat, and all the calories come from the protein. Could that be rounded somehow?



Interesting question.  I didn't know about what Marat just said about rounding.  Bottom line, if you are worried about 12 calories, you are a better man than me!  Now that's what I call watching your diet!  I just figure if the amount is nominal, I'm cool.  We have a Vitamin Shoppe right down the street, and they have a great website.  I think shipping is free on anything over $100.  The store honors the website prices if you need it immediately, so they've been getting my business for awhile.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 18, 2010)

MDR said:


> Interesting question.  I didn't know about what Marat just said about rounding.  Bottom line, if you are worried about 12 calories, you are a better man than me!  Now that's what I call watching your diet!  i just figure if the amount is nominal, I'm cool.  We have a Vitamin Shoppe right down the street, and they have a great website.  I think shipping is free on anything over $100.  The store honors the website prices if you need it immediately, so they've been getting my business for awhile.



I wouldn't really sweat the 12 calories, I just like everything accounted for. Once I knew about the gram of fat, there's only 3 calories unaccounted for, that's no biggie.


----------



## Built (Oct 18, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> pretty much as the title says just wondering what you guys look for when you buy your protein powder?



Calories
Flavour
Cost


----------



## Marat (Oct 18, 2010)

PushandPull, the protein and carbs can be rounded to 0 if it contains less than 0.5g. Fat too.

This is consistent with all items that have nutrition labels and go through the FDA.


Obviously, this rounding is insignificant in practice.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 18, 2010)

Calories: Carbs:Fatsrotien
Ingredients
Quality
Reputable Source
Customer Service
Taste
Mixabiliity
Smell
Packaging
Which is why I stick with NTBM


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

1. Flavor
2. Carbs/Fat/Protein per serving
3. Price


----------



## markpotter (Oct 21, 2010)

hi
in priteen powder i look for calories,calciam,but non sugar


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2010)

One that says "Protein Powder" on the label.

Personally I like Muscle Milk.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Oct 24, 2010)

1. The type, I want Whey post workout, blends between meals, and cassien at night
2. Cost (b/c food cards dont work at GNC... come to think of this niether do people with common sence)
3. Forget about taste, just drink it.. Functional eating.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2010)

taste.
easy mixing.
most calories
price

thats why I use muscle milk. i like the calories and taste. if calories weren't a concern for me I would use IM's protein for sure


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2010)

fuck all the hype and packaging . . .I buy 10kg bags of unflavoured WPI. Buy natural flavouring (vanilla or cocoa) seperately. It's cheap, no thrills, effective . .


----------



## TwisT (Oct 24, 2010)

Whatever has the most shiny label and buff looking roid heads on the back claiming they got that way because of the powder... of course!



I look at the carb/protein ratio and depends if im bulking or cutting I look at the caloresss! Also if its whey or iso or gainer ect. All important 

-TG


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 26, 2010)

anybody use maximuscle size and strength? looks like a good product but a bit on the pricey side


----------

